# Speer Nets Big Government Contract



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2017/12/20/speer-nets-big-government-contract/


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Holy crap! 120 million rounds? Speer hit the jackpot on that one. I have a bunch of their 147 grain Gold Dot, and it runs great in my 9mm carbines.


----------

